# Tacómetro de ventilador con disp. 7 segmentos



## guallox (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola que tal, sinceramente, no sé en qué foro poner este tema, pero este es el que más apropiado me pareció.

Lo que quiero hacer, y no sé como, es un tacómetro que detecte la se¡ñal del 3er cable de un ventilador de ordenador / computador y que me muestre el número de revoluciones en 4 displays de 7 segmentos de ánodo común. 

Cómo podría hacerlo, que integrado uso?  Alguien podria darme el circuito?

De antemano, muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

Necesitas 2 cosas, primero un contador y segundo una base de tiempo durante la cual contar, entre esas 2 cosas se forma un frecuencímetro.

Contadores en el foro hay a montones, busca uno en particular que se hace con un solo integrado y maneja 3 cifras.

La base de tiempo la puedes hacer con un 555, también encuentras en el foro información al respecto.


----------



## guallox (Ene 29, 2010)

La base de tiempo supongo que vendría siendo 1 minuto, ya que se mide en Revoluciones Por Minuto (RPM), te refieres a eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

guallox dijo:


> La base de tiempo supongo que vendría siendo 1 minuto, ya que se mide en Revoluciones Por Minuto (RPM), te refieres a eso?


Nop, en 1 minuto pueden pasar demasiadas cosas.
La base de tiempo la haces de tal manera que te de el valor en RPM, pero midiendo solamente un tiempo mucho mas corto.

Por ejemplo si tu ventilador gira a 2000 RPM son 2000/60 pulsos = 33,3 pulsos por segundo, si mides durante 6,06 Segundos el display mostrará 200, con ese valor representas las 2000 RPM reales del ventilador.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2010)

> Por ejemplo si tu ventilador gira a 2000 RPM son 2000/60 pulsos = 33,3 pulsos por segundo, si mides durante 6,06 Segundos el display mostrará 200, con ese valor representas las 2000 RPM reales del ventilador.



que inteligencia fogonazo, te admiro... jaja


----------



## Dario (Sep 10, 2010)

che fogo, y ¿como podria traducirse eso utilizando un pic16f628A y picbasic para programar?
¿me tiras una idea? XD gracias.
saludosss


----------

